# 250 days of minerals?!



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

https://www.cargill.com/animal-nutrition/reloader-250-mineral-bolus

Anyone use these! Is it worth the money?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute, until I started reading about how to administer them, my cows are pretty mellow when out on pasture, get em in a corner or chute then the crazy b*tch comes out.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Cute, until I started reading about how to administer them, my cows are pretty mellow when out on pasture, get em in a corner or chute then the crazy b*tch comes out.


Same here!


----------



## TJB (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't see the advantage in these. Calcium, phosphorus and salt are the most crucial minerals and these don't provide that. Even the cheapest minerals have some micro nutrients in them. Unless you just could absolutely not put mineral out to your cows all summer, like maybe in a forest service or blm deal might as well use bagged mineral.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

It appears that Cargill's marketing department has re-invented the wheel. Again.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Might work in a dairy environment. Are your cows on pasture?


----------

